# Converting Carport to Garage



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I wouldnt think that would be a major issue with two vents and crawl access being in the garage but I would confirm with a contractor in the bidding process for the work you want to do or check with the local inspectors office. 

What part of No. Virginia are you located?


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

If you are going to have a contractor do the job and that contractor gets a permit then there should be no problem. The contractor will need to insure you have proper ventilation to to the crawl space. He will need to address the window issue and all should be taken care of.


----------

